# Easton, Bring back Autumn Orange.



## Brew (Apr 11, 2003)

I would definitely buy these. Match my Explorer perfectly then since it too is autumn orange. Now all we need is any arrow manufacturer to make Flo. orange ones so I can use that as some of my required square inches during early muzzle and fall turkey season.Yep, sure the WCO would agree with me on it.


----------



## Good351 (Jul 24, 2002)

MAD,
Easton discontinued the autum orange, but enough people wanted them back that they brought out the Yukon. I got a dozen of the 2314's I was going to use for hunting, but switched to bemans. The Yukon's are more brownish than the old Autum orange.

Check them out: http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/product_details/?page=yukon.htm


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a small stash of 2314 Autumn orange shafts. 4 dozen left. My friends and I love them. I am using the 2314 X7's this year. Black is beautiful!


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

Brew, look at the fire orange color Vanes from AAE. This might be what your looking for.


----------



## rickill (Aug 21, 2003)

*autmn orange*

yea i agree
1
i had a dozen i was wearing down then i stopped at a small shop in wisconsin and noticed he had some axed him what size and ended up cleaning him out now ive got a 3dozen stash!
love em


----------



## Welshman (Oct 5, 2002)

I bought a dusty dozen of 2419's last year. They really work well with my 63# Kodiak Hunter which I draw to 87#.
They fly perfectly and hit like a ton of bricks.
Man, I feel old. I remember when autumn orange arrows were brand new and I couldn't hold more than 45#. I think I bought one of the first dozen.
Why Easton can't make a unibushing shaft with the same autumn orange colour today is......... well, I don't want to get started on that.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

An autumn orange XX78 with unibushing and polished finish would be sweet.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

That was a great arrow shaft. I too still have a dozen of them in 2314! My Dad still has a 2213 with factory cresting from Easton  I too was bummed to see they discontinued this line, but I don't think the Yukon resembles the older autumn orange shafts. Come on Easton, bring em' back...maybe with a autumn orange leaf logo or something???


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a dozen autumn orange 2016's that I use for target and I even have almost a dozen of the old gold easton shafts that I use out of my recurve and long bow

I also wish they would bring the orange, gold and red shafts back


----------



## coues (Sep 24, 2003)

*2215*

I have a dozen 2215 shafts (uncut) without inserts I'll sell for $30 and I'll pay shipping. I have 222 positive feedback on my ebay account. Anyone interested please email me. Thanks~ Gary


----------



## skip pecor (Jun 3, 2002)

*GOLD SHAFT'S*

have you ever seen the GOLD one's they did year's ago as a special shaft for I balieve was TRU-FLITE as their signature arrow(2114's)???? They loo nice with the MERLIN's gold anodized riser's>>---SKIP-->


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

I have an old set of the gold arrows...but they are actually marked xx75....(just went and looked) I use them out of my longbow and will be using them out of a recurve this spring


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Welshman said:


> *I bought a dusty dozen of 2419's last year. They really work well with my 63# Kodiak Hunter which I draw to 87#.
> They fly perfectly and hit like a ton of bricks.*


Two Q's: 
1) Is that actually legit for competitions, or don't you compete with it?
2) What's your draw length?


----------



## Welshman (Oct 5, 2002)

Shirt,
I don't compete with it. I kill deer with it.
33". Those bows stack a lot.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Autumn orange -- bring 'em back!


----------



## okarcher1 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Autumn Orange*

Found some for sale:

http://search.ebay.com/autumn-orang...fromZR40QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ20835QQsojsZ1

Be sure and look at the bottom of the page also..........


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

If any of you guys are seriously interested in some Autumn Oranges, PM me with what you are looking for. I bet we have no loess than 15 dozen in various sizes at the shop, unfletched, uncut. We just closed up our other shop, as one of the owners died, and let's just say he was a pack rat. We also have tons of the old gold xx75's and old old blue x-7's...................


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeh, I got some left from the by-gone days. Kinda sad, ain't it? Easton came out with camo---so guys could lose them easier. That way they could sell more shafts. Bowhunters liked them because they were "cool". Now we got all these different expensive camo colors. Funny, but I never had a deer or a spot jump away from an orange arrow.

I have sizes from 1713 to 2512. Still use the 2212's once in a while. Like outdoor winter 3D. Pull from McKenzies a whole lot easier than carbon.


----------

